# ID application suspended



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

Call centre told me the application was suspended because they don't have a marriage certificate and I must submit it at application office.
If I submit it again, will the application proceed faster, or it will still stay at the application office for 6 months for further process?
Anyone has similar experience?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

when did you apply?


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

JHB town



dallant said:


> when did you apply?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

attuu said:


> JHB town


WHEN (date)?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Go to the office of application and get your id number which they generated for you. Then send an email to [email protected] with ur marrige certificate and bi-30. She will register your marrige into npr once she got that.


Hi Rubel,

I sent an email to that address but no reply, but I only used my reference number. I already sent in the marriage certificate and BI-30 in the application. I'll do as you've advised, maybe scanning them with actual ID number will work?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is becoming very common where documents go missing between VFS offices and Pretoria DHA. You just need to do as you are told. Then keep pestering the assigned DHA official for an update, once the documents have been resubmitted. 

Whether it delays the application, we don't know yet.

In this case, it appears the Civil section of the DHA didn't do their part quick enough by registering the marriage. Even though Immigration and Civil sections all fall under the Department of Home Affairs, they are completely separate. Hence the immigration official asking them to send the requested documents to the civil official.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> 0124062660 phone this number and ask for alina masilo she the one who is responsible for all the bi-9 in marrige section. Once she is done with your marrige she will send your application to duplicate team to check.
> 
> Let me know when you done with it.


I went to the office of application this morning, got my ID number then was told that the application has left the marriage section and was sent to the capturing department (don't know what they mean by that?) and that was updated yesterday. the capturing department hasn't acknowledged receipt of my application so I should call HA in 2-3 weeks.
Thank God it's moving...


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

dallant said:


> I went to the office of application this morning, got my ID number then was told that the application has left the marriage section and was sent to the capturing department (don't know what they mean by that?) and that was updated yesterday. the capturing department hasn't acknowledged receipt of my application so I should call HA in 2-3 weeks.
> Thank God it's moving...


Hi Dallant. Have you received your ID book yet? My ID application is now at this capturing department after it passed the marriage section on the 4th of Dec. How long did you have to wait from here if you got it. Thanks


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi there,

my application was received at capturing department/postal services since 31 october to this date no movement.I'm tired of worrying about this thing,so I'm gonna enjoy my december holidays and deal with home affairs again next year,even from Feb.I needed the ID book in november,now it's too late,doesn't matter anymore when I get it. Good luck.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

dallant said:


> Hi there,
> 
> my application was received at capturing department/postal services since 31 october to this date no movement.I'm tired of worrying about this thing,so I'm gonna enjoy my december holidays and deal with home affairs again next year,even from Feb.I needed the ID book in november,now it's too late,doesn't matter anymore when I get it. Good luck.


Same here dallant...I have decided not to spoil my holidays cos I also needed my ID in November


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks dallant & Bwixie for the feedback. I guess there will be no ID Christmas present from DHA for me.


----------

